# Any help would be appreciated



## Buffalo (May 2, 2010)

My brother and I are experienced inshore fisherman and want to give Tarpon fishing a shot. Where is the best place to go? Port Aransas, S. Padre, etc.? Best time of year? Any recommendations on guides?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Scott A (Jun 21, 2016)

Where on the coast just depends. Some years it is better farther down the coast, others farther up the coast. Galveston has a lot more dedicated, day-in/day-out tarpon guides. My suggestion is to book one for the later part of August, early September. That should give you your best shot. Lots of them out there, just do your homework on what type of fishing you want to do (bait vs. artificial) and ask your guide how they typically fish for them. Make sure it fits what you want to do. Some of the Galveston guides also fish in Louisiana. You have a way better shot at tarpon in Louisiana than you do Texas, so you might do some homework on going over there if that interests you.


----------



## Blueshoes (Jan 24, 2013)

Well, i am byfar not an expert but I will tell you what I have been told. As stated above, the early fall months seem to be the best time. As far as doing it yourself, It seems like most that do it head out of the jetties and run parallel down/ up the coast around 2-3 miles out when its flat. I had always heard the term "tarpon rolling" and I just thought it would be like flashes of silver just below the water. That is far from it. It honestly looks more like a pod of dolphin porpoising, its super obvious and one of the most exciting things I have come across. 

If personally will not fish for tarpon with a smaller set up. The lone tarpon I have caught came off of an avet mxl with the drag set around 12 lbs and a 15-40 lb rated casting rod. I got absolutely whipped. Over 2 hours on the fight. d


----------



## Scott A (Jun 21, 2016)

Buffalo, you need to hire a guide first. Galveston has the highest number of guides that get offshore and go after tarpon. Start there. You'll learn the basics from that trip. Chasing rolling tarpon on your own with folks around that know what they are doing is bound to get you fussed at, cussed at and generally not liked. Put in an investment with a guide - it will pay off in the end.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Agree with Scott....hire one of the local guides for your first effort. The last two weeks of August are absolutely prime time for off shore of Galveston and Freeport. I find them about 5-7 miles out from the beach often feeding on rain minnows.

After August, your chances start falling especially with the arrival of fronts and/or big storms in the Gulf.

Tight lines!!


----------

